# Coweta and Vicinity



## ROBD (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking for a lease for myself and 6 yr old that can't get enough of the woods.  Would like to be within 1 hour of Coweta if possible.


----------



## ROBD (Mar 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## ROBD (Mar 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## Buck James (Mar 29, 2011)

Have club in Shiloh camp site, food plots, gas line planted 450 acres, 6 members, $1100, non drinking, QDM county (Talbot) buckjamesii@aol or call Dean Moore 770-826-0864


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## airbornemac (Apr 11, 2011)

we have a club just starting in heard county . I live in newnan  it is about 25 miles from  thomas crossroads almost into franklin . It is a no alchol no drug  family  type club. if intrested contact me at jlmw@hotmail.com


----------



## Buck James (Apr 11, 2011)

Have 135 acres also for lease if u don't want in a club Shiloh southern zone QDM (Talbot county) ean Moore 770-826-0864


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 15, 2011)

Family oriented club, and we have land leased in Coweta, and Carroll counties. (3 tracts within 15 miles of the round-about in Whitesburg).

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5939916#post5939916


----------



## cabinetmaker (Apr 27, 2011)

are you looking for members?


----------



## passthru24 (May 2, 2011)

ROBD said:


> Looking for a lease for myself and 6 yr old that can't get enough of the woods.  Would like to be within 1 hour of Coweta if possible.



I have a club in Heard Co. just before Franklin off Hwy 34...1600 acres and every member has their on spot..$500 year...Just call for more info..Scott 678-378-0816


----------

